# cauldron creep underway



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

The cauldron started out as a water butt, but had sat in the corner of the garden un-used for a couple of years so it was sacrifice time.

It's been dressed with some cheap £1 skulls cut in half and dremmeled to fit and some foam pipe insulation cut in half and hot glued on. Then I remembered we a large piece of chain that we dont use so this was attached with thin wire through the sides of the cauldron. its had a base coat of grey then black and some rusty coloured paint on top.so far I think it should pass inspection at night lol.. we are planning to have a small smoke machine fed into the back of the cauldron, adn some lights inside the cauldron. possibly green..

Just inside the front edge of the cauldron we have some green and blue wide angle leds which will shine on the ghoul doing the stirring.

I will upload some photos of the stirring ghoul tomorrow as it was getting a bit dark when I'd finished today.


----------



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA (Sep 17, 2009)

Good choice of colors. The drybrushing makes it look superb.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW that looks great. Well done.


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

That paint job is fantastic!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes indeed, a very good paint job. Looks great.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow, thats quite an amazing upgrade, you did such a good job!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

great so far...................


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

NICE!!! looking good. keep up the great work!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh, man. That is very nice work. Love the whole bronzing effect.


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

well I have been out in the garden today and made a good start on the stirring ghoul, apart from a bit of final dressing with some more material I think it's complete. yippee. just got to give it a test run later today with the cauldron and the leds on. I may hide an led near his hands so that it shines up where his face should be.

The frame is just thin timber with metal brackets at the shoulder and elbow joints.The hump for his back and shoulders have been covered with pipe insulation.










I was origionally going to use a mask for his face but then remembered we had an old baloon paper mache that we started and were going to throw out, so I used this. I like him with no face..


























Wifey loves him. so I have shot myself in the foot and I'm making 2 more statues that will hold branches like this one but with lanterns hung off the top.At least I have allready done the lanterns lol.

These will be either side of our gates greeting people to our Halloween party.They are our "keepers of lost souls".


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one gorgeously done prop!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Wow I love your take on the cauldron creep! Bravo!


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

A short video taken this evening. I am never completely happy with anything I do lol. I will leave the movement as it is for this year. next year I will probably have a little more movement in the arms.. just been out to check this evening with the leds on inside the cauldron and I will have to put a small led shining upto where is face should be just to highlight him a bit more.

cauldroncreep1.mp4 video by darren3115 - Photobucket

hopefully this has uploaded correctly if it's wrong give me a shout


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your creepy looks quite creepy.  Nice job.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It uploaded correctly

You might try putting the hands a little further apart on the stick. That may help you like the movement a little better


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> It uploaded correctly
> 
> You might try putting the hands a little further apart on the stick. That may help you like the movement a little better


Thanks I may try that


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Looks great even in the daylight! That's not always the case with the stuff I make. LOL


----------

